# SENTRI Documentation



## ss1971 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have an appointment for my sentri interview next week in San Luis, AZ and I have a question about documentation. The conditional approval letter lists a number of items of documentation you must bring and at the top of the list it states that they should be originals. For both proof of residence (ie, utility bills) and employment (ie pay stub), I don't have any originals as I handle everything online. I've also considered bringing a bank statement, but again, I don't have any original copy as that's all paperless. 

Does anyone think that this is going to be a problem? I'm leaning towards thinking that the originals requirement is really only geared towards the passport and driver license but this is the government so one never knows. What did other people bring?

Thanks.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I enrolled to Globlal Entry at a SENTRI office in Laredo and they asked me the same documents. I did have the originals but I think you'll be ok with the printed stuff. The interview took about 5 minutes.


----------



## code7 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Sentri Documentation?*

I application for Sentri was currently accepted and I set up my appointment for an interview. I was curious about some of the requested documentation. I currently live in Tijuana and work in California. Before moving here I lived in Wa State and received an Enhanced Drivers License. This has allowed me to use the ready lane. Now they request a drivers license issued in the state I live in. Since I technically live in Mexico and only work in California, should this be an issue? Also for proof of residency? Since I live in a house owned by my wife and don't have any utility bills in my name, how can I show residency? Will a notarized letter by my wife stating I live there be sufficient?.... Any advice?


----------

